

Invisible 2048 - MarcScott
http://www.coding2learn.org/invisible-2048/

======
nemothekid
Embarrassingly I spent a couple seconds clicking around before I decided to
view the source.

------
serf
I wish it was real, and would display the completion and game over score
messages.

(I, however, want nothing to do with 2048-mania)

------
TaylorJEke
Why is this at the top of hacker news >(

~~~
krapp
Just look at how elegant it is!

